# Walerrute Cormoran Bull Fighter



## Donauhannes (7. März 2006)

Suche schon länger ne gute, günstige Wallerrute.
Jetzt hab ich in nem Prospekt meines Händlers ein auf den ersten
Blick tolles Angebot gefunden. Der vertickt da in ner Aktion die
*Cormoran BullFighter,  300cm,  WG 100-300G*

*---------> 35 Euronen*

Wäre ein Preisvorteil von angeblich 50%. Bin mit meinen anderen 
Cormoran-Ruten eigentlich sehr zufrieden. ( Black Bull, Black Star CM )
Trotzdem kommt mir die Rute bisschen arg billig vor.

Hat einer von euch das Teil in Gebrauch. Für Tips wär ich sehr Dankbar!


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (8. März 2006)

*AW: Walerrute Cormoran Bull Fighter*

Was willst du denn damit machen? 3m sind bei einer Wallerrute in der Regel kein schlechter Kompromiss, aber halt ein Kompromiss:
- wenn du vom Boot angelst, geht das, etwas kürzer waere aber ideal, 
- wenn du vom Ufer angeln willst, geht auch das, dann wäre etwas länger ideal.

Zu den Cormoran Wallerruten hoert man unterschiedliche Meinungen, gute wie schlechte - die Rute sollte für den gelegentlichen Gebrauch an dt. Gewaessern kein Problem sein. (Da du nicht das Spezialistentackle für Waller-Suechtige mit Zweitwohnsitz am Po oder Ebro anschaust, vermute ich das du Gelegenheits-Waller-Angler bist.)

Eine echte Alternative wäre die Rhino Xtra Big Fish - 3m Länge und 300g wie die von dir vorgeschlagene Rute zu haben bei Monstertackle für 34€

http://www.monstertackle.de/monster....html?osCsid=28f1bf37a14599f278ce76b8d22bff87

Ansonsten, wenn du vom Ufer aus angeln möchtest sind dies echte Alternativen (gibt es auch bei Monstertackle recht guenstig):

Ultimate Bionic Catfish für 63€ (3,20m, WG 300g, gibt es bei 3,2,1 machmal für ca. 50€ zu schiessen)

Sänger Dream Fish Boje (3,40m, WG -250g, bei ca. 99€ -> ist preislich schon deutlich über der Cormoran)


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (8. März 2006)

*AW: Walerrute Cormoran Bull Fighter*

Habe ich vergessen zu sagen:

Habe selbst 2 Rhino DF Catfish in 3,2m zum Wallerangeln, die Rhinos sind einfach genial #6 . Als Ersatzruten habe ich 2 Spro Triple XXX in 3,2m.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (8. März 2006)

*AW: Walerrute Cormoran Bull Fighter*

noch 'was: hier gibt es 2 Sportex Ruten im Angebot (excel-Liste downloaden):

Sportex Carat Strong 9 CS3629, Länge: 3,60m, WG. 400g, 2-teilig, SIC-Ringe, Kohlefaser, Korkgriff, Kreuzwicklung für 110€ vom Haendler!

Sportex Wolga BT 3059, Länge: 3,00m, WG. 80lbs., 2-teilig, SIC-Ringe, Kohlefaser, Kreuzschlitz, Zapfenverb. für 120€ vom Haendler! (schau mal bei gerlinger.de, die haben die vielleicht für 99€ in der Schnaeppchenliste)

http://www.meeresprogramm.com/aucto...E4ppchen.htm?ITServ=Yb0d5bd6X109d72396e0XYed2


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (8. März 2006)

*AW: Walerrute Cormoran Bull Fighter*

Das Angebot deines Händlers schein ok zu sein, aber nicht aussergewöhnlich:

http://www.meeresprogramm.com/aucto...+03-2330.htm?ITServ=Yb0d5bd6X109d72396e0XYed2


----------



## Donauhannes (8. März 2006)

*AW: Walerrute Cormoran Bull Fighter*

Danke für die Tips!!#6 

Werd mir die Rute warscheinlich holen.
Um das Geld mach ich nicht viel falsch.
Hab an dem See wo ich auf Waller geh normal immer mit ner 100g Rute gefischt. Bin aber nicht so gezielt auf Waller gegangen. Bis voriges Jahr zwei
Bekannte an einem Abend zwei riesen Teile mit 160 und 180cm gelandet haben.
Jetzt musss ich mich ausrüsten. Den Drill will ich auch.
Was sagst ihr zu den Freeman Ruten??

http://www.angelsport-interfisch.de/Schnappchen/schnappchen.html


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (8. März 2006)

*AW: Walerrute Cormoran Bull Fighter*

Habe keinerlei Erfahrung mit den Freeman-Ruten, kann dir diesbezueglich also keinen verlaesslichen Rat geben.

Wenn du eine solide Ausruestung haben möchtest, bei den genannten Massen von 160 bzw. 180cm rate ich da unbedingt zu, dann waere meine Empfehlung:

- die genannte Rhino für 35€
- eine Shakespeare Medalist Big Fish 80 Rolle für ca. 55-60€ (sehr stabile Rollen, die halten sogar das Wels-Angeln am Po Probleme aus. Nimm nicht die 60iger, da geht zu wenig Schnur drauf.

- Nimm dazu 'ne Powerline von Gigafish (300m für 34€), die mindestens 30kg Tragkraft hat. (Ggf sogar die 50er, dann 150m für 17€, mehr passt dann nicht auf die Rolle - der Wels sieht ja kaum, von daher verschreckt ihn eine dickere Leine nicht)

Dann hast du für 100€ eine sehr gute Kombo, mit der du (a) auch oeftermal losziehen kannst und (b) die auch mal einen groesseren Waller problemlos bändigt.


----------



## Donauhannes (8. März 2006)

*AW: Walerrute Cormoran Bull Fighter*

Das leuchtet ein!#r 

Die Rute scheint echt Super für das Geld.:m 
Schnurmäßig bin ich auch voll deiner Meinung.
Man bekommt eben doch noch für "normal viel Geld" robustes Werkzeug.
Ist ja Heut nicht so leicht.#q 

Rollenmäßig schau ich noch bisschen.
Bin mehr der Freilaufrollen-Fan:l
-> gerade bei nem heiklen Drill


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (9. März 2006)

*AW: Walerrute Cormoran Bull Fighter*

Such mal hier im Board nach den Begriffen Wels/Waller und Freilaufrolle. Das Thema wird viel diskutiert. Die Technik-Experten sagen, dass Freilaufrollen eine deutliche Schwäche gegenüber Stationärrollen haben; wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, geht es dabei um die Klinke, die den Freilauf aktiviert bzw. deaktiviert. Wenn dieses Teil zu schwach ist, kann es sein, dass es im Drill bricht (wenn man die Bremse fast komplett geschlossen hat) und dann ist "Game over". Das kann schon in unseren Gewässern passieren. Frag doch einfach mal die Wallerexperten hier zum Thema "Waller-Drillen über den Freilauf".

Achte auch darauf, dass die Achse aus Edelstahl und dick genug ist, damit sie im Drill nicht verbiegt. Und dass die Achse nicht zu lang ist, je länger die Achse, desto groesser der Hebel, der auf das Achsende wirkt. Ist ein Nachteil von einigen Rollen mit besonders grosser Schnurfassung. Lass dir am besten von deinem Händler das Innenleben von den Rollen zeigen, achte darauf dass da ja keine Plastikteile verbaut sind, und auch keine weichen Metalle. Ach ja, das Gehäuse (ins. der Rollenfuss) sollte sehr, sehr verwindungssteif sein.

Wenn es unbedingt eine Freilaufrolle sein soll: viele schwören auf die Shimano Baitrunner (6500er) oder die Shimano Long Cast. Bei der Baitrunner ist die Schnurrfassung aber für das Ansitzangeln grenzwertig klein, insb. bei einer dickeren Geflochtenen. Wenn du beim Biss mal ein paar Meter von der Rute entfernt bist, sind da ruckzuck 50m und mehr von der Rolle. Wenn du dann deine Montage noch entsprechend weit ausgebracht hast (Baitboat, 2-Ruten-Methode), dann hast du nicht mehr viel Reserve. Es gibt übrigens 1-2 Quantum-Rollen, 1-2 Rhino-Modelle und die Tica Cibernetic, die immer wieder mal als guenstige Alternativen genannt werden.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (9. März 2006)

*AW: Walerrute Cormoran Bull Fighter*

Ich bin kein Fan von Sänger/Shakespeare, insb. nicht wenn es um Ruten und Rollen zum Feedern oder Spinnfischen geht. Hier setze ich auf anderes Material. Aber insb. bei den Stationärrollen für Waller sind sie bei mir eine Bank, da hat die Zusammenarbeit mit Wallerkalle echt Fruechte getragen (leider ist WK jetzt nicht mehr bei Saenger, habe ich gehoert); ich habe 
- 2x Shakespeare Medalist Big Fish 80 -> keine Probleme
- 2x Waller Kalle Dream Fish 80 -> keine Probleme
- wenn ich halbe Nilpferde als Koeder für die richtig grossen Waller an starken Wallergewaessern auslege, dann habe ich noch 2x Penn GTI 320. Multirollen haben aber beim Werfen einen Nachteil, da sollte man etwas Übung haben

Vielleicht hast du ja mal die Gelegenheit die Rollen bei einem Händler anzuschauen. #c


----------



## woelflein (13. März 2006)

*AW: Walerrute Cormoran Bull Fighter*

hallo,
ich habe mir am samstag, die bull fighter in 3m bei meinem händler für 29 euro gekauft ( war im angebot ), macht einen guten eindruck.
ob sie was taugt, wird sie im september am po beweisen müssen.
aber ich habe ein gutes gefühl.


----------



## FishhunterOlli (19. Juli 2009)

*Cormoran BullFighter, 320cm, WG 100-300G*

Ich will mir auch die Cormoran BullFighter, 320cm, WG 100-300G kaufen. Wie ist sie denn nun ??? 
Bestücken will ich sie mit einer Penn Powerspin 6000. Ist die Rolle dafür geeignet ???? |uhoh:|wavey:|bla:


----------



## archie01 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Walerrute Cormoran Bull Fighter*

Hallo zusammen
Wenn ihr Euch mal in den "Spezialisten - Foren " umseht werdet Ihr immer wieder die Warnung vor dieser Rute finden - von keiner Sorte sind so viele gebrochen  , wie von der Bull Fighter.
Es sind hier schon viele andere , ausnahmslos bessere genannt worden.....

Gruß
Archie


----------



## robdasilva (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Walerrute Cormoran Bull Fighter*

Hallo,
ich würde keine Bull Fighter empfehlen. Hab am Po schon welche brechen gesehen.

Black Cat Ruten sind preislich auch top und halten was aus.


----------

